# Uneffizientes Abspielen von Sounds?!



## Sc4v (22. Mrz 2011)

Hi zusammen,

entwickel gerade ein kleines Spiel in Java um mich mit Swing und Co vertraut zu machen. Bin jetzt an einem Punkt angekommen Sounds abzuspielen wenn sich der Spieler bewegt, springt, stirbt u.s.w. Das ganze soll gleichzeitig von einer dezenten Hintergrundmusik untermalt werden.

Ich löse es derzeit über zwei Singleton Klasse MusicAudio für die Hintergrundmusik und GameAudio für die Spielersounds. Beide laufen in einem eigenem Thread. Auf meinem schnellem Desktop PC läuft das alles auch sehr perfomant aber auf einem Mittelklasse Notebook gibts es teils massive Lags. Hinzu kommen noch weitere generelle Unstimmigkeiten die ich zunächst jedoch selbst zu lösen versuche.

Meine Frage an euch ist jetzt, liegen diese Lags an der Klasse Applet oder an meiner Unfähigkeit? Bzw. kennt ihr effiziente Möglichkeiten in Java Sound abzuspielen?
Die Frage kratzt natürlich nur an der Oberfläche, sollten tiefergehende Informationen nötig sein (die Klasse Applet also sehr wohl Performant sein) poste ich auch Code.

Liebste Grüße und schonmal danke


----------



## Grey_M (23. Mrz 2011)

So als allgemeiner Hinweis.
Ich würde die Sounds bei der Initialisierung der Anwendung laden.
Ebenso würde ich alle nötigen Klassen für das Abspielen initialiseren.
Zur Laufzeit solltest du dann nur noch den Befehl 
	
	
	
	





```
player.playSound(pSound);
```
 aufrufen.


----------



## Sc4v (23. Mrz 2011)

Hey danke,
Auf diese wirklich banale Idee kam ich noch gar nicht. Gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit zu überprüfen ob alle Dateien geladen sind?

Lg


----------



## Grey_M (24. Mrz 2011)

> Auf diese wirklich banale Idee kam ich noch gar nicht. Gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit zu überprüfen ob alle Dateien geladen sind?


Wenn alle Dateien != null sind?


----------



## Sc4v (24. Mrz 2011)

Mh,
ich dachte die Initialisierung geschieht augenblicklich und die Sounds werden in einem anderem Thread geladen (oder so kA). Mal schaun, jedenfalls klappts jetzt viel viel besser!
danke


----------

